# Dover Rod n Gun Indoor 3-D shoots ?



## dh1 (Dec 16, 2004)

ya if you look at there web site they have the dates up


----------



## Maxtor (Jan 7, 2007)

You guys gonna be going to the first one?


----------



## MLabonte (Jan 19, 2009)

Not sure yet ? Have to look at the dates yet !!! You going Terry ? How's the shoulder doing ?


----------



## MLabonte (Jan 19, 2009)

First shoot is the 30th of Decemeber !!!! We should be there !!!!


----------



## canshoot75 (Oct 30, 2011)

Is this in port dover were can i find a schedule?


----------



## dh1 (Dec 16, 2004)

there is one on the sat. Dec 31st. Canshoot this is the Dover Rod and Gun club


----------



## MLabonte (Jan 19, 2009)

So No shoot on the 30th ? Maybe I got the date mixed up ? Can someone post a link to there schedule for this year - Think I'm getting last years dates for some reason.


----------



## dh1 (Dec 16, 2004)

Ya the site says Sat Dec 31st


----------



## Maxtor (Jan 7, 2007)

Says they have one on Wednesday Dec. 28th - *"Indoor 3D Archery Shoot
Wednesday, Dec 28 at 6:00 PM - 9:00 PM"*


----------



## dh1 (Dec 16, 2004)

yes I believe they do on the wed night as Maxtor stated. I gotta get out and get this new athens sighted in! Watch out cause the Athens crew is gonna light it up this year. Well I guess the crew only consists of craig and myself(jeff) but we sure are gonna try lighting it up! LOL!


----------



## MLabonte (Jan 19, 2009)

I have to get my new sight sighted in as'well !!! Hopefully this year they " Dover " are there when they say they are going to have a shoot ! Went out 2 times last year and no-one showed to open the doors ? We should be there on the 28th !


----------



## canshoot75 (Oct 30, 2011)

I was just looking at the calander and is the indoor 3d range at the address or is it in a different location? I will try to come down on the 31 with my son and a couple of friends.


----------



## dh1 (Dec 16, 2004)

It should be at the club address on the site


----------



## MLabonte (Jan 19, 2009)

Who's all attending tomorrow night ?


----------



## dh1 (Dec 16, 2004)

not til sat for me


----------



## FiFi (Dec 4, 2002)

good time last night 300-23X xbow, need to make sure we get out to these shoots to keep them going. Bring a friend, carpool just show up


Sean


----------



## JDoupe (Dec 9, 2006)

Nice score Sean! Wish I could shoot like that.......


----------

